# نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة



## sweetly heart (31 يوليو 2008)

القدس المحتلة-فلسطين برس-كشفت صحيفة "هآرتس" العبرية اليوم الخميس "أن نجل الأسير حسن يوسف النائب بالمجلس التشريعي والقيادي في حركة حماس الخارجة عن القانون والاخلاق الادمية مصعب غيّر دينه من مسلم إلى مسيحي وأطلق على نفسه أسم جوزيف ".

وقال الصحافي الإسرائيلي آفي زخاروف في مقال نشره في الصحيفة تحت عنوان "نجل قائد حماس في الضفة الغربية: أبناء تنظيم حماس عديمو الفرح والأخلاق "، أنه قابل مصعب يوسف في ولاية كاليفورنيا،مضيفاً أن مصعب ومعه شاب آخر يرافقه "يتلوان الصلاة ويشكران المسيح على المائدة قبل أن يتناولا الطعام ".

وتابع الصحافي الإسرائيلي "يبدو الإنسان يحتاج إلى برهة ليصدق الخبر بعد أن يقرأه،فهذا هو الابن البكر لعضو البرلمان عن كتلة حماس حسن يوسف وهو أكثر القادة الحمساويين شعبية في الضفة,وقد أعلن مصعب تغيير دينه واسمه من يوسف إلى جوزيف " .

وأضاف زخاروف "أول مرة رأيت فيها مصعب كانت قبل 4 سنوات وكان من المفترض أن يطلق سراح والده من السجن وحين التقيته في ساحة السجن فاجأني مظهره فهو يختلف عن لباس الدين ولا يطلق لحيته ويلبس الجينز ويرتب شعره بطريقة شبابية غربية,وعلى ما يبدو أن قراره أن يصبح مسيحيا يأتي من دون علم أبيه الذي يقبع في السجن الإسرائيلي" .

وتابع "مصعب يعيش في كاليفورنيا ويرتاد كنيسة ويستمع إلى عظات الكنيسة لا يخفي موقفه من التنظيم والدين والأخلاق " .

ويقول مصعب لمراسل صحيفة هآرتس "أن الدين الإسلامي من وجهة نظري هو كذبة كبيرة وان الذين تبعوا النبي محمد أحبوا النبي أكثر مما أحبوا الله وقتلوا الأبرياء باسم الإسلام وضربوا نساءهم ولا يعرفون الله أبداً ولا شك عندي أن مثواهم جهنم وأنا أقول لهم هناك طريق واحد للجنة وهو طريق المسيح الذي ضحّى بنفسه على الصليب من أجلنا جميعا وأما انتم اليهود فعليكم أن تعرفوا انه والى الأبد لن يكون لكم أي سلام مع حماس لان الإسلام الإيديولوجي هو الذي يقودهم ولا يسمح لهم بعمل صلح معكم " .

ويضيف مصعب "حماس سيئة من أساسها وأنا فهمت ذلك وعرفت ما هي حماس الحقيقية وان قادة حماس في السجن، حتى في السجن لهم امتيازات خاصة مثل الطعام الخاص وحتى زيارات عائلية أكثر من الآخرين ويستحمون في الحمام أكثر من غيرهم،وهم بلا أخلاق ومثل هؤلاء لا يعرفون الفرح بداخلهم وأكثر من ذلك عذبوا عشرات الأسرى لمجرد أنهم اشتبهوا بهم شبهة أنهم قد يكونوا متعاونين مع إسرائيل ".

ويذكر أن صحيفة هآرتس سوف تنشر التفاصيل الكاملة للقاء غداً الجمعة في ملحق عددها الأسبوعي وفى انتظار المقال كاملا غدا .


----------



## man4truth (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

شكرا على الخبر الرائع
وربنا يهدى كل اللى زيه


----------



## jojo153 (31 يوليو 2008)

كدب في كدب هات الدليل ان كنت صادق هو مسلم وعائلته كلها مسلمة ومن المتمسكين بالاسلام *##########*
*تم حذف الاساءة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*استفانوس*


----------



## Maya (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*







*حسن يوسف والد مصعب (جوزيف)*

*--------------------------------------------*​
*A moment before beginning his supper, Masab, son of West Bank Hamas leader Sheikh Hassan Yousef, glances at the friend who has accompanied him to the restaurant where we met. They whisper a few words and then say grace, thanking God and Jesus for putting food on their plates. 

It takes a few seconds to digest this sight: The son of a Hamas MP who is also the most popular figure in that extremist Islamic organization, a young man who assisted his father for years in his political activities, has become a rank-and-file Christian. "I'm now called Joseph," he says at the outset


Masab knows that he has little hope of returning to visit the Holy Land in this lifetime. 

"I know that I'm endangering my life and am even liable to lose my father, but I hope that he'll understand this and that God will give him and my family patience and willingness to open their eyes to Jesus and to Christianity. Maybe one day I'll be able to return to Palestine and to Ramallah with Jesus, in the Kingdom of God." 

Nor does he attempt to hide his affection for Israel, or his abhorrence of everything representing the surroundings in which he grew up: the nation, the religion, the organization. 

"Send regards to Israel, I miss it. I respect Israel and admire it as a country," he says. 

"You Jews should be aware: You will never, but never have peace with Hamas. Islam, as the ideology that guides them, will not allow them to achieve a peace agreement with the Jews. They believe that tradition says that the Prophet Mohammed fought against the Jews and that therefore they must continue to fight them to the death."​*
------------------------------------------------​
*بقية المقال من صحيفة هآرتس :*


*Haaretz*


----------



## Pro (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

عائلة النائب الأسير "حسن يوسف" تنفي بشكل قاطع صحة الأخبار الكاذبة التي تتحدث عن تنصر ابنها مصعب وارتداده عن الاسلام



مركز البيان للإعلام

نفت عائلة الأسير النائب في البرلمان الفلسطيني عن كتلة حماس، والقيادي البارز في الحركة الشيخ حسن يوسف صحة الأنباء التي روجتها صحيفة هارتس الصهيونية ونقلت عنها صحافة السلطة والتي افادت "اعتناق ابنهم "مصعب حسن يوسف" المسيحية وارتداده عن الإسلام. 

وقال "صهيب حسن يوسف" شقيق مصعب" ان أخي متواجد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ولم يتواجد في روسيا، *كما أننا اتصلنا به وأكد لنا بطلان هذه الرواية وانه ما زال على الإسلام وملتزم بدينه والحمد لله ولن يتراجع عنه مهما كلفه الامر. *

وقال صهيب في حديث خاص ادلى به لمركز البيان للإعلام اليوم الخميس 31/7/2008 " قمت اليوم بالاتصال بالصحفي الذي نقل الخبر في "صحيفة هارتس*" وانه أنكر التقائه بأخي مصعب، *وأكد الصحفي للعائلة انه خبره نقلا عن مصادر اخرى لم يفصح عنها، *وهذا خلافا لما جاء بخبر الصحيفة الصهيونية التقى بالسيد مصعب يوسف. *

وانتقد صهيب بشكل كبير وكالة معا الإخبارية وبعض الوسائل الإعلامية الفلسطينية بانهم نقلوا الخبر بدون التثبت والرجوع الى العائلة، وقال" كيف ينشرون هذا الخبر وينقلونه عن الصحف الصهيونية، بدون ان يتأكدوا من عائلته او بدون الاتصال على مصعب؟!!" 

*وقال مصعب أن عائلته تدرس الرد المناسب على مثل هذه الاخبار الكاذبة والمفبركة *

هذا وتقوم بعض وسائل الإعلام الفلسطينية بنقل أخبار إسرائيلية بدون التثبت والتأكد بهدف خدمة طرف على طرف ولأغراض سياسية.


----------



## mase7ya (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



sweetly heart قال:


> *ويذكر أن صحيفة هآرتس سوف تنشر التفاصيل الكاملة للقاء غداً الجمعة في ملحق عددها الأسبوعي وفى انتظار المقال كاملا غدا .*



*pro**
صحيفة هأرتس سوف تنشر التفاصيل الكاملة اليوم 

وأيضاً من الطبيعي أن تنفي عائلتة ذلك وهل نتوقع منها أن تعترف بالامر

هم فقط يريدون أن يداروا على فضيحتهم 

بأن أبنهم أهتدى للدين المسيحي دين المحبة والسلام دين المسيح 

وأن الاسلام بدأ ينهار وما يحمية هي القوة والسيف فقط لا شيء أخر 

على كل حال سنعرف اليوم
ولا أعتقد أن صحيفة هأرتس سوف تكتب هكذا مقال من تأليفها
فهناك الكتير من مواقع الاخبار نقلت الخبر هذا
فهل هو كاذب وعائلتة صادقة ؟*


----------



## Maya (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

*How were you exposed to Christianity?

It began about eight years ago. I was in Jerusalem and I received an invitation to come and hear about Christianity. Out of curiosity I went. I was very enthusiastic about what I heard. I began to read the Bible every day and I continued with religion lessons. I did it in secret, of course. I used to travel to the Ramallah hills, to places like the Al Tira neighborhood, and to sit there quietly with the amazing landscape and read the Bible.

 A verse like “Love thine enemy” had a great influence on me. At this stage I was still a Muslim and I thought that I would remain one. But every day I saw the terrible things done in the name of religion by those who considered themselves ‘great believers.’ I studied Islam more thoroughly and found no answers there. I reexamined the Koran and the principals of the faith and found how it is mistaken and misleading. The Muslims borrowed rituals and traditions from all the surrounding religions.​*
----------------------------------------​
*لمتابعة بقية المقابلة :*


*Masab’s interview*


----------



## sweetly heart (1 أغسطس 2008)

هذة ترجمت المقابلة التى دارت مع جوزيف نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف تمت ترجمته الى اللغة العربية من موقع  الصحيفة الاسرائيلية هارتس التى اجرت المقابلة مع جوزيف 





حماس  وتحويل والمسيحيين   

 كاليفورنيا -- لحظة قبل البدء في بلدة masab عشاء ابن زعيم حركة حماس في الضفة الغربية الشيخ حسن يوسف ، في اللمحات من صديق وقد رافقته الى المطعم حيث التقينا. 
 انها بضع كلمات الهمس وثم تقول سماح  شكر الله ويسوع لوضع الغذاء على لوحات. 

 يستغرق بضع ثوان لهضم هذا الأفق : ابن النائب من حركة حماس كما هو الشكل الاكثر شعبية في آن المنظمه الاسلامية المتطرفة في الضفة الغربية  وشاب من ساعد والده لسنوات في انشطته السياسية  وأصبح العاديين المسيحيه. 
بضع ثوان في وقت لاحق ، وهو صاحب الذوق وجبة ، موضحا انه لم يكن يأكل كثيرا في الاونة الاخيرة بسبب المشاكل المالية. . خلال الاسبوع الماضي ، انه كان يعيش مع صديق ، وهو مسيحي ، بطبيعة الحال ، الذين التقى بهم في الكنيسة. "من دونه" ، ويقول : "اود ان اصبحت بلا ماوى." 

. الاصغر يوسف يدرك جيدا للاثار المترتبة على هذه المقابلة ، وكيف انه من المرجح ان الاساءه الى اسرته ، فضلا عن فرصة ضءيله من انه سيكون قادرا على العودة الى رام الله يوم واحد. 
 ولكن يبدو انه على حرب صليبيه للبلدة. 
"أنا أعرف أن انا تعريض حياتي وحتى الساعة عرضة لفقدان والدي ، ولكني آمل انه سوف نفهم هذا والله ان يعطيه وعائلتي الصبر والاستعداد لفتح اعينهم على السيد المسيح والمسيحيه ربما في يوم من الأيام أنني سوف يكون قادرا على العودة الى فلسطين والى رام الله مع يسوع ، في مملكة الله. " 
 Advertisement الاعلان  

. "أنا الآن طالب جوزيف ،" ويقول : في البداية. بضع ثوان كان قد تلقاها في وقت سابق لي مع تحيات باللغه العربية : اهلا وسهلا. بالاثاره جدا انا ان كنت هنا" ، وقال : لا تبديل لبعض الكلمات باللغه العبرية : شالوم  ماجستير  ما الامر؟ وقال انه ضحك

 التقينا للمرة الاولى منذ نحو اربع سنوات ، خارج السجن العسكري في معسكر عوفر ، سوى ما يقرب من نصف كيلو متر من منزل الاسرة في مدينة بتينيا  قرب رام الله.
 والده  ليست عضوا في البرلمان في ذلك الوقت ، كان واحدا من مؤسسي حركة حماس في الضفة الغربية واحدا من السجناء قادة ؛ وقال انه كان من المفترض ان يفرج عنها بعد عدة سنوات من السجن للعضوية في المنظمه. 
. من اجل الترتيب لمقابلة مع الشيخ حسن يوسف (ابو مصعب)  كان لي ان اتكلم لصاحب الابن البكر   ، وكان من المتوقع ان تقوم بدور نشط في ادارة والده للشؤون السياسية في المستقبل. عندما رأيته في السجن لوقوف السيارات وفوجئت غير عادية من قبل مثوله امام المحكمه  التي انحرفت عن قواعد اللباس ويتوقع من أقارب كبار قادة حماس بدون لحية او حتى السكسوكه  وقال انه حلاقة غربية الجينز وسترة جلد للسائق الدراجة النارية ولكن الضجه الاعلاميه التي رافقت ظهور والدة جعلني ننسى بلده "غير مشروع" المظهر. 

 ومنذ ذلك الحين  ان الشاب لم يتغير تقريبا وقال انه هو 30 سنة وفقدت عدة كيلوغرامات لانني لا آكل كثيرا وشعره قصير  وهو أسمر وتبدو وكأنها مجرد شاب آخر الاسرائيلية في كاليفورنيا  اكثر من المقابلة التي اجريت باللغه الانكليزيه  ومعظمهم من ذلك ان صديقه راين يفهم. 
طفل لقد نشأت في أسرة دينية للغاية ، على مبدأ الكراهية من الاسرائيليين المرة الاولى التي واجهتها وكان لهم في حوالي سن 10  عندما دخل الجنود بيتنا والقت القبض على والدي وحتى ذلك الحين كان لي أبدا فصل منه. لم نكن نعرف شيئا عن ظروف اعتقاله عضويته في حركة حماس هو سر المساله  ونحن بالتأكيد لا اعتقد انه كان واحدا من مؤسسيها لم أكن أفهم شيئا عن السياسة او الدين الا انني على علم بان الجيش الاسرائيلى قد القت القبض على والدي مرارا وتكرارا  وبالنسبة لي كان كل شيء : جيد  رجل محب من شأنه ان تفعل اي شىء بالنسبة لي انه يعتبر الرعايه منا ، نحن بشراء الهدايا ، واعطى من نفسه ، في حين ان دخل الجنود بيتنا وأخذوه بعيدا عني. فى المدرسة الثانويه ودرست الشريعة والقانون الاسلامي. فى عام 1996 ، عندما كان عمري 18 فقط ، لقد القي القبض من قبل قوات الدفاع الاسرائيلية لأنني كنت رئيس الجمعية الاسلامية في بلدي عاليه المدرسة فهي نوع من الحركة الشبابية للمنظمة. بلدي وبدأت عملية الصحوة ". 

ماذا حدث؟ 

جوزيف : "وحتى ذلك الحين كنت اعرف حماس من خلال والدي  من عاش متواضع جدا والمحبة للحياة فى البداية أنا حقا اعجاب المنظمه  وذلك اساسا بسبب اعجاب لي والدي كثيرا. ولكن خلال 16 شهرا التي قضيتها في السجن الاول وقد تعرض الوجه الحقيقي لحركة المقاومة الاسلامية حماس انها سلبية المنظمه البساطه. جوهريا سيئة المنظمه جلست في سجن مجدو وفجاه فهمت من حركة حماس الحقيقيةزعماؤها في السجن تلقى ظروف افضل  مثل افضل الاغذيه  فضلا عن توفير المزيد من الزيارات العاءليه ومناشف للاستحمام. هؤلاء الناس لا الاخلاق ، وليس لها اي النزاهه  ولكنها ليست غبيه كما فتح على النحو الذي يسرق في وضح النهار وامام الجميع وعلى الفور المشتبه الفساد. [حماس الناس] في الحصول على الاموال بطرق غير شريفة  وهي تستثمر في اماكن سرية  ظاهريا  والحفاظ على اسلوب الحياة البسيط عاجلا او آجلا وسوف تستخدم هذه الاموال والمسمار الشعب 
 "لا أحد يعرف لها وكيفية تشغيلها وكذلك افعل  فعلى سبيل المثال  اتذكر كيف اسرة تلحمى صالح  وهو عضو فى الجناح العسكرى لحركة حماس  اغتيل من قبل اسرائيل  اضطر الى التسول للحصول على مساعدة مالية لأنها وخرجت مع اي شيء بعد وفاته قيادة حماس تخلت عنها وكذلك اسر شهداء اخرى  في حين أن كبار الاعضاء فى المنظمه في الخارج واهدر عشرات آلاف الدولارات في الشهر فقط على الأمن لأنفسهم " 

 على سبيل المثال؟ 
 "وحتى بعض القيادات الحالية للحركة حماس شاركت في الماضي في امن الذراع' في السجون  حتى انه هو من بين المسؤولين عن هذه الاعمال مشبوهة كانوا من السجناء من إنفاق الكثير من الوقت في الحمام  حتى اذا كان لا يعدو كونه بالضيق في المعده. يشتبه في انهم ان السجين نقل المعلومات او كبديل لها علاقات جنسية مع رجال آخرين أ مثلي الجنس. مثليون جنسيا وقد تم على الفور يشتبه فى التعاون. فهمت بعد ذلك أن ليس كل من هو في مثل حماس والدي. انه لطيفة ، صديقه رجل. ولكن كيف اكتشفت الشر زملائه. بلدي بعد الاصدار الأول فقد كان لي الايمان في تلك الممثله في الظاهر من الاسلام ". 

 هل كنت تعذيب؟ 

"لا  انني يتمتعون بالحصانه بسبب والدي." 

 يسوع يحب لي ' 

 جوزيف خمسة واثنين من اشقائه او شقيقاته وهو على اتصال منتظم مع ومنهم من يبقى منهم على علم وضعه ومع ذلك  وحتى وقت قريب وقال انه امتنع عن اسرته تقول انه تحول الى المسيحيه ، وفي هذا الوقت من مقابلة والده الشيخ ما زال لم يكن يعلم أن ابنه قد تحول وعلى الرغم من السرية التي تحيط بلدة التحويل  وقال انه في بعض الاحيان تبدو المخضرم التبشيريه من يسعى للحصول على مجتمعات باكملها الى التغيير. 

 "سترى هذه المقابلة ستفتح أعين كثير من الناس ، سوف يهز من جذور الاسلام ، وأنا من غير المبالغه.حالة اخرى ما هي هل تعرف فيها ابن احد قادة حركة حماس  من هو الذي اثير حول العقيدة الاسلام المتطرف  يخرج ضدها؟ على الرغم من أنني لم تكن قط الارهابيه  وأنا جزء منها  تحيط بها لهم في كل وقت. " 

 كيف هل كنت تتعرض الى المسيحيه؟ 

جوزيف : "بدأت منذ حوالى ثماني سنوات وكنت الأول في القدس وتلقى دعوة للحضور ونسمع عن المسيحيه بدافع الفضول ذهبت وكنت متحمسه جدا ما سمعت وانا بدأت قراءة الكتاب المقدس كل يوم وانا واصل مع الدين الدروس انا فعلت هذا في السر  بطبيعة الحال كنت السفر الى تلال رام الله  الى اماكن مثل الجامعة العربية ، حي الطيرة ، وعلى الجلوس في هدوء مع وجود مذهله المناظر الطبيعيه وقراءة الكتاب المقدس واحد الآية مثل "الحب ذين العدو "كان لها اثر كبير على لي أود في هذه المرحلة كان لا يزال مسلم وكنت اعتقد انني سوف تظل واحدة. ولكن كل يوم رأيت اشياء رهيبه في القيام به باسم الدين من قبل من يعتبرون انفسهم كبيرة المؤمنين  لقد درست الاسلام بشكل اكثر شمولا وهناك لم تجد اجوبه. مفحوص ثانية أنا القرآن ومبادئ الايمان ووجدت كم هي خاطءه ومضلله. اقترضت المسلمين والطقوس والتقاليد المحيطة بها من جميع الاديان ". 

ولكنها فعلت كل ذلك. 

 وقال انه لا يستجيب لهذا التعليق مباشرة" "انني اشعر ان المسيحيه لها عدة اوجه. انها ليست دينا فحسب وانما على الايمان ، والآن انظر الله من خلال يسوع ويمكن ان نقول عنه لمدة ايام على نهاية ، في حين ان المسلمين لن تكون قادرة على قول اي شيء عن الله. لي أن أعتبر الاسلام كذبة كبرى. شعب من المفترض ان تمثل الدين محمد اعجاب اكثر من الله ، في قتل الناس الابرياء باسم الاسلام ، وضربوا زوجاتهم وليس لديهم اي فكرة عما هو الله. ولا يساورني أدنى شك في أنها سوف اذهب الى الجحيم. لي رسالة لهم : ليس هناك سوى طريق واحد الى الجنة -- طريق يسوع من التضحيه بنفسه على الصليب بالنسبة لنا جميعا. " 

. قبل أربع سنوات ، قرر ان تحويل ويقول ان لا أحد في اسرته على علم "الا تلك المسيحيين الذين التقيت بهم وامضى الوقت على علم قراري. سنوات لانني ساعدت والدي ، زعيم حركة حماس ، وقال انه لم يكن يعلم إن كنت قد تم تحويلها ، إلا أنه كان لي أصدقاء المسيحيه". 

 اتذكر كيف يرتدون في ذلك الوقت. 

 كيف كنت قبلت في حماس؟ 

جوزيف  "عليك ان تفهم  وانا واحد منهم على الاطلاق ساعد على الرغم من انني رافقت والدي له  وكنت دائما معارضة لاستخدام الارهاب حركة حماس لا يريد لي انا لم يأتي للصلاة في المساجد ، انني علقت في جميع انحاء مع الغرباء. انهم لم الستره الجلديه  مثل بلادي بلادي او حتى الجينز. اعتبروا ان الذهاب في ضلال. ولكنى ساعد والدي والشؤون اجريت له لأنه والدي ، لا لأنه قائد في حركة حماس.  م لا احد ناشطى حماس من اعتنقوا الديانه المسيحيه. تلك ليست القصة. اردت ان تساعد على فهم والدي ان ايذاء الناس الابرياء وممنوع من خلال آلية أو ربما من اجل تغيير تفكير الشعوب الاخرى. " 

 ما هي حركة حماس حيال المسيحيين? ما هو موقف والدك؟ 

جوزيف:
 "عندما كنت مع والدي انا في الواقع دفع معتدل زعيم حركة حماس الى اتخاذ قرارات منطقيه  مثل وقف الهجمات واقامة دولتين جنبا الى جنب شعرت بالمسؤوليه كان من الافضل بالنسبة لي ان يكون هناك بدلا من عصابة من السفيه من شأنه تسميم عقله. حاولت ان افهم هؤلاء الناس  وأفكارهم  من اجل تغييرها من الداخل عن طريق شخص قوي مثل والدي ، من اعترف لي في الماضي انه لا يؤيد الهجمات الانتحاريه. ويرى ان ايذاء الناس الابرياء ويعطي سمعة سيئة للمنظمة. الشيخ مرة واحدة قال لي انه عندما يرى حشرة خارج المنزل وقال انه يحرص على عدم الضرر ، 'حتى ماذا استطيع ان اقول عن ايذاء المدنيين؟' 

"ولكن حماس كانت هناك زعماء آخرين ، معظمهم من قطاع غزة ودمشق ، من يعتقد انهم على مواصلة الهجمات الانتحاريه كوسيله فعالة لتحقيق اهدافها. المشكلة هي انها اقوى من والدي من حيث وضعهم في المنظمه ، ما ساعد في وقف الاعتداءات في التحليل النهائي هو هجمات اسرائيل على قادة حماس. " 

 كيف كان أبوك المشاركة في اتخاذ القرار في حماس؟ 


جوزبف:
"واضاف انه لا علاقة لهم الجناح العسكري ، ولكنها دائما استشارة منه عن القرارات الاستراتيجيه. قيادة حماس لم تقدم سوى القرارات وفقا لرأي قادة المنظمه في سوريا أو غزة ، لكن عليك ان تتذكر ان قيادة حركة حماس في دمشق في السيطرة على أموال المنظمه. ولذلك كان أكبر تأثير على سياسات المنظمه. كما انها الوحيدة من لا تقتصر في آخر اتصال واحد ، خلافا لقيادات في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة ، وذلك لكي أيضا بمثابة وسيط بين جميع الفئات في حركة المقاومة الاسلامية حماس وبالمناسبه ، على الرغم من انها مطالبة الآن بأن الثورة في غزة لم يكن المخطط لها ، استطيع ان اقول لكم من الواضح ان المعارف في العام السابق ، في صيف 2006 ، وتحدثت بين اثر انفسهم لانه اذا استمر التوتر مع حركة فتح ، كانوا يعتزمون السيطرة على القطاع ". 

 وبالنسبة الى اسرائيل ؟

- جوزيف يستمع الى المطرب ايال الجولان في وقت الفراغ.  لقد كنت له الاستماع الى الموسيقى لمدة 10 سنوات ،" يقول. انا أحب صوته ولكن لا يفهمون دائما بعباره" ومع ذلك ، هي المفضلة لديه المغني ليونارد كوهين.  "انه كندي يهودي ،" ويوضح. 

. لديه شهادة البكالوريوس في الجغرافيا والتاريخ من جامعة القدس المفتوحه في رام الله ولكن في الولايات المتحدة وقال انه يجد صعوبة في ايجاد عمل لديه الكثير من وقت الفراغ ، ويشارك في دروس الدين والصلاة في الكنيسة مرة في الاسبوع على الاقل كل بضعة ايام وهو يلعب كرة القدم مع الاصدقاء من الكنيسة  ورياضة التزلج على الماء امر لا بد منه هذه هي ولاية كاليفورنيا قبل كل شيء

  عندما كان يعمل في مكتب والده ، وقال انه تصادف مع قادة حماس فضلا عن أعضاء من الامن الفلسطينية والاسرائيلية والخدمات وصحافيين اسرائيليين ، في كثير من الاحيان من تكلم مع الشيخ وقال انه لا يخفي حقيقة انه يؤيد الاتصال مع وسائل الاعلام الاسرائيلية والمشاعر تقريبا لصالح اسرائيل. ." "ارسال وبالنسبة الى اسرائيل  والانسه." 

 الانسه لكم اسرائيل؟ 

"انا معجب واحترام اسرائيل بوصفها البلد. انا تعارض سياسة قتل المدنيين  او استخدامها كوسيله لتحقيق غاية ، وانا افهم ان لاسرائيل الحق في الدفاع عن نفسها. الفلسطينيين  اذا كانوا دون 'ر لها لمحاربة العدو  وسيدافع كل منهما الآخر. فى حوالى 20 سنوات من الآن سوف يتذكر ما انا اقول لك ، فان الصراع سوف يكون من بين المجموعات المختلفة داخل حركة حماس. انهم بالفعل بداية لشجار للسيطره على الاموال ". 
. وقال انه لا تخفي بلدة الاشمئزاز من كل شيء يمثل الانسان في محيطه الذي نشأ : الأمة ، الدين ، ومنظمة. 

"انت وينبغي ان يدرك اليهود : انك لن  ولكن ابدا سلام مع حركة حماس الاسلام  كما الايديولوجيه التي توجه لها ، لن تسمح لهم للتوصل الى اتفاق سلام مع اليهود ، ويعتقدون ان تقليد يقول ان النبي محمد قاتل ضد اليهود ، ولذلك يجب ان تستمر لمكافحة منهم الى الموت. ديهم في الانتقام ضد اي شخص من لا يوافق على قبول النبي محمد ، شأنه في ذلك شأن اليهود من ينظر اليها في القرآن الكريم كما ابناء القرده والخنازير. فالحديث من حيث الحقوق التاريخية التي اتخذت منها. فى نظر حماس ، والسلام مع اسرائيل يتناقض مع الشريعة الاسلامية والقرآن ، واليهود ، ليس لها الحق في البقاء في فلسطين ". 

 ان مبرر للهجمات الانتحاريه؟ 

جوزيف:
"اكثر من ذلك مجتمع بأكمله يقدس الموت والارهابيين الانتحاريين الفلسطينية في ثقافة انتحاري ارهابي يصبح بطلا ، وشهيدا. المشايخ وطلاب ويخبر عن' من بطولة شهدات والتى تتسبب في الشباب الى يقلد الانتحاريه قاذفات القنابل ، من اجل تحقيق المجد. انا سأعطيك مثالا على ذلك. اجتمع مرة واحدة أنا شاب اسمه ضياء الطويل. الهادءه وكان الصبي ، طالب متميز. لا أحد المسلمين المتطرفين وليس جذري في أفكاره ضد الاسرائيليين. انني لم استمع الى البيانات القصوى منه. وقال إنه حتى لم تأتي من أسرة دينية : كان والده وأخته والشيوعي وكان صحفى من الملابس لا تغطي الرأس ، لكن بلال البرغوثي [واحد من رؤساء العسكرية ذراع حركة حماس في الضفة الغربية] لم يكن في حاجة الى اكثر من بضعة اشهر الى اقناعه ان يصبح ارهابي انتحاري الطويل  19  بتفجير نفسه في آذار / مارس 2001 المقبل على حافله في مفرق التله الفرنسية في القدس ؛ 31 شخصا بجروح.) 

"هل تعلمون ان حركة حماس هي اول لاستخدام سلاح انتحاريين ضد اهداف مدنيه؟ انهم الاعمى والجاهل. انه صحيح ، وهناك الجيدة والسيء الناس في كل مكان ، ولكن انصار حماس لا نفهم ان تكون بقيادة والمعامله القاسيه وفريق الاشرار ان يغسل مخ الأطفال ويحصل عليها لانها اذا كانت تعتقد أن إجراء هجوم انتحاري انها سوف نصل الى الجنة. الانتحاري ولكنه لا يجد نفسه هناك ، والعذارى لا ينتظر منهم بعد ان يكونوا قد نفذوا الهجوم. يتعين عليها ان تفهم ان الاسلام من وضع الناس وليس من الله ". 

 هل كان هناك شخص جيد في حماس؟ 
جوزيف:
 "في عيوني كانت هناك كل من ضروب القبيح في الداخل. ولكنى اعتقد ان محمود الزهار [احد قادة حماس في غزة] واحد من اسوأ". 

 وحتى الان ، على الرغم من الانتقادات وقال انه غادر المكان ، ولاية كاليفورنيا لا يمكن ان تجعل الشوق تختفي. . "انا الانسه رام الله" ، يقول. "." "الناس بعقل مفتوح. احببت ان تمشي في جميع انحاء بين المباني ، والمطاعم ، والشعب ، ان يشعر ليلة العمر ، ولم أكن هناك العديد من الاصدقاء الذين اود ان ارى وانا لا اعرف ما اذا كان أنا سأكون يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك على الاطلاق. اساسا انا الانسه امي واخوتي واخواتي ، ولكن اعلم انه سيكون من الصعب جدا بالنسبة لي العودة الى رام الله في وقت قريب. " 

مستقبل غائم 

على الرغم من الضائقة المالية ، وقطع عن اسرته والشعور بالوحده ، وخلال المقابلة بأكملها وقال انه بدا والعزم على يقين من نفسه
 "وامل ان اكون في يوم من الايام سوف تنجح في ان تصبح كاتبة ، من أجل ان يكتب عن تقديري الشخصي وقصة عن صراع الشرق الاوسط. ولكن في الوقت الراهن ، على الأقل ، طموحات بلدي ليست سوى العثور على عمل ، مكانا للعيش وأنا لا يملكون المال ، وليس لدي اي شقة. كنت على وشك ان يصبح واحدا من هؤلاء المشردين ، ولكن الناس من الكنيسة وتساعد لي انا تعتمد عليها. " 

 لماذا ترك؟ . بعد كل ذلك ، هناك مسيحيين آخرين في رام الله. 
جوزيف:
 "انا تركت وراءها الكثير من الممتلكات فى رام الله من اجل تحقيق الحرية الحقيقية. اردت ان احصل على الهدوء الى المناطق المحيطة بها التي من شأنها ان تساعدني على فتح اعين المسلمين وكشف الحقيقة لهم عن دينهم وعن المسيحيه ، يأخذها من الظلام والسجن للاسلام. فى ان الطريقة التي ستسنح فرصة لتصحيح اخطائهم ، الى ان تصبح افضل الناس وتقديم فرصة لتحقيق السلام في الشرق الاوسط. انا لا اعطي فرصة الاسلام للبقاء على قيد الحياة لاكثر من 25 عاما. فى الماضى انهم خائفين والشعب في ان الطريقة التي منعت الدعايه المعاديه للدين ، ولكن اليوم ، في العصر الحديث ، فهي لن تكون قادرة على اخفاء الحقيقة اي اطول ". 

وقال انه في اللحظة التي لا يكون لها شريك ، ولكنه يعتمد على مساعدة من فوق بشأن هذه المساله ايضا "امل في ان الله يوما ما يعطي الفرصة للقاء الصحيح. وقالت انها سوف يتعين ان يكون الاعتقاد المسيحي ، ولو انها حولت من يهودي ، بل على نحو افضل." 

. هناك امور masab - جوزيف لا يزال الحديث عن يخشون. في منتصف الجلسة وقال انه يريد منا الى الخروج الى الشارع في المطعم من اجل التأكد من انني لم اكن على حمل اجهزة التسجيل او الاستماع. 
 "كثير من الناس أن يبغض لي لهذه المقابلة ، لكن انا اقول انني احب ان لهم جميعا ، حتى تلك التي من الكراهية لي. ادعو جميع الناس  بمن فيهم الارهابيون من بينها ، على فتح قلوبهم ونعتقد. انا الآن  محاولة لانشاء منظمة دولية للشباب التي دروس عن المسيحيه ، والمحبة والسلام في الأقاليم ايضا. اود ان تعليم الشباب كيفية الحب والصفح  لأن هذا هو السبيل الوحيد الذي يمكن التغلب على اثنين المتحدة اخطاء الماضي والعيش فى سلام "

المصدر http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1007462.html


----------



## SALVATION (1 أغسطس 2008)

_



			انهم بالفعل بداية لشجار للسيطره على الاموال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ربنا ينور عقول الجميع_​


----------



## Pro (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> صحيفة هأرتس سوف تنشر التفاصيل الكاملة اليوم


أختي الفاضلة.
الحوار ملفق لأن الصحفي الإسرائيلي لم يقابل مصعب من الأساس.


> وأيضاً من الطبيعي أن تنفي عائلتة ذلك وهل نتوقع منها أن تعترف بالامر
> 
> هم فقط يريدون أن يداروا على فضيحتهم


نعم أتوقع منها أن تعترف بالأمر إن كان صحيحا خصوصا أنهم على إتصال دائم به وهم إتصلوا به ونفى هو الموضوع. فلا توجد فضيحة من الأساس ولا يحزنون.


> بأن أبنهم أهتدى للدين المسيحي دين المحبة والسلام دين المسيح


الإسلام أيضا دين المحبة والسلام ودين كل الأنبياء بما فيهم المسيح.


> وأن الاسلام بدأ ينهار وما يحمية هي القوة والسيف فقط لا شيء أخر


بالنسبة لانهيار الإسلام فهذا في الأحلام.
أما ما يحمي الإسلام فهم أبناؤه ودعاته. وكلامك عن القوة والسيف كلامي خاطئ ولا دليل عليه. كما أنه ينطبق على المسيحية بالمناسبة. ولا أعرف عن أي سيف تتحدثين ونحن في القرن الحادي والعشرين؟! والإسلام يا عزيزتي لم ينتشر بالقوة والسيف مستعد لمناظرنك في هذا.


> على كل حال سنعرف اليوم


الموضوع إنعرف خلاص.
مصعب ذات نفسه كذب الخبر عندما إتصل به أهله وأصدقاؤه, بل إنه سخر من الخبر  وحتى عندما نشرت هآرتس المقال كاملا اليوم, اعترف الصحفي الإسرائيلي بأنه لا يملك تسجيلا للحوار. أي أن الحوار لا دليل عليه أصلا!


> ولا أعتقد أن صحيفة هأرتس سوف تكتب هكذا مقال من تأليفها


هآرتس من يومين نشرت خبرا أن محمود عباس هدد بحل السلطة في حال تم الإفراج عن النواب والوزراء المختطفين وقامت الرئاسة الفلسطينية بنفي الخبر نفيا قاطعا بل ورفعت دعوة قضائية ضد الصحيفة!
أي أن تلفيق المقالات ليس بجديد على هآرتس, ما بالك بتلفيق مقال على شخص يعيش على بعد آلاف الأميال من وطنه!


> فهناك الكتير من مواقع الاخبار نقلت الخبر هذا


كل هذه المواقع نقلت عن وكالة معا التي بدورها ترجمت المقال الزائف عن هآرتس.


> فهل هو كاذب وعائلتة صادقة ؟


من قال أن مصعب كاذب؟ لقد نفى مصعب تحوله للمسيحية مع جميع الذين إتصلوا عليه.

أختي الفاضلة
الصحفي الإسرائيلي مؤلف الحوار إعترف في تكملة المقال يوم الجمعة أنه لا يملك تسجيل على الحوار. أي لا يوجد لديه دليل.
الصحفي الإسرائيلي اعترف قبل ذلك بأنه لم يقابل مصعب أساسا! وهو ما يهدم كل المقال رأسا على عقب.
جميع المتصلين بمصعب أكد لهم أنه ما زال على الإسلام.
حتى وكالة معا التي كانت أول من نقل المقال عن هآرتس قامت بإزالة المقال لأنه كاذب ولا دليل عليه وقامت بنشر تكذيب عائلة مصعب.


----------



## mase7ya (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

*الحوار ملفق لأن الصحفي الإسرائيلي لم يقابل مصعب من الأساس*.

*وهل عائلتة ذهبت الى كاليفورنيا وقابلتة ؟ من الاساس وما الذي يؤكد لنا أنهم أتصلوا بة وقال لهم هذا 
لماذا لم تفكر أنهم من الممكن أن يكونوا قالوا ذلك حتى يحسنوا صورتهم أمام الناس
خصوصا أن والدة (....) أنت تعرف


لا أعتقد أبداً أن الاسلام دين المحبة والسلام فمن يتركة تقتطع رقبتة ويسفك دمة
ولو كان مصعب هنا لكان الان قد ودع  هذا العالم 
المسيحي بسببكم لا يستطيع أن يعلن عن دينة ويخاف  
فكيف بالمسلم الذي أهتدى للدين الحقيقي 
ولو لم يكن الاسلام ينهار لما لجئتم للسيف لحمايتة
وطبعا هذا لا يحتاج الى كلام كثير أنظر ماذا يحدث لمسيحي الشرق
وافهم  لوحدك 

وما أدراك أنت أن مصعب كذب الخبر  هل قابلتة أو تحثت معة على الهاتف؟
جريدة ونقلت الخبر هل نكذبها بدون أي دليل 

وأحتمال كذب الخبر هي 1% ألم تجد صحيفة هأرتس غير أبن حسن يوسف للحديث بأنة تنصر
وهل تملك عائلتة تسجيل على لسانة  ينفي فية الخبر للاسف كلام عائلتة بدون دليل 

أيضا ما الذي يؤكد لنا انهم لا يكذبون 

طبعا لا  ليس لديهم أي دليل 
بل هو في الحقيقة صادق وكل ما ورد في المقال صادق من أول حرف لاخر حرف 


ماذا نقول عن وكالات الانباء العربية الصادقة جدا جدا :heat::heat:




على كل حال شكراً لصحيفة هأرتس 

وللصحفي 

آفي زخاروف((Avi Issacharoff ))

ول 
sweetly heart

لنقل هذا الخبر الجميل *


----------



## Pro (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> وهل عائلتة ذهبت الى كاليفورنيا وقابلتة ؟


لا, ولكنهم إتصلوا به والكثير من أصدقائه اتصلوا به وقد أنكر هذا المقال بل وسخر منه.


> وما الذي يؤكد لنا أنهم أتصلوا بة وقال لهم هذا


وما الذي يؤكد أن الصحفي الإسرائيلي قابل مصعب من الأساس وقال له هذا الكلام؟
الصخفي الإسرائيلي اعترف أنه لم يقابل مصعب! وهو ما يهدم المقال كله رأسا على عقب.


> لماذا لم تفكر أنهم من الممكن أن يكونوا قالوا ذلك حتى يحسنوا صورتهم أمام الناس
> خصوصا أن والدة (....) أنت تعرف


هذا إحتمال ولكنه باطل لأن لو كان الولد قد تحول فعلا للمسيحية فسيعرف الموضوع عاجلا أو آجلا.


> لا أعتقد أبداً أن الاسلام دين المحبة والسلام فمن يتركة تقتطع رقبتة ويسفك دمة


هناك أكثر من ألف آية قرآنية تدعو لحرية العقيدة والفكر.
والأديان لا يجب أن تؤخذ بجريرة أتباعها.
فهناك أيضا من يترك المسيحية ويضطهد وتفتطع رقبته ويسفك دمه.


> ولو كان مصعب هنا لكان الان قد ودع هذا العالم


كما قلت مصعب لم يتحول, كما أن الأديان لا يجب ان تؤخذ بجريرة أتباعها.


> المسيحي بسببكم لا يستطيع أن يعلن عن دينة ويخاف


من أين أتيت بهذا؟ هناك الكثير من مسيحيي الشرق من يتولوا مناصب حساسة في دولهم.
وحتى في فلسطين هناك نبيل أبو ردينة وحنان عشراوي.


> فكيف بالمسلم الذي أهتدى للدين الحقيقي


لن اعلق على جملة الدين الحقيقي ولكني سأقول أن الإسلام يحترم تماما حرية الفكر والعقيدة والقرآن الكريم يزخر بمثل هذه الآيات الكريمة.
ويا أختي الفاضلة هناك أيضا من يتحول للإسلام في دول العالم الثالث ويواجه الإضطهاد والقتل لأن دول العالم بشكل عام يسودها التطرف والتعصب. فهل يجب أن أحمل المسيحية او الهندوسية جريرة اتباعها هنا؟ طبعا هذا ليس عدل. مثلما هو ليس عدل ان تحملي الإسلام جريرة أتباعه.


> ولو لم يكن الاسلام ينهار لما لجئتم للسيف لحمايتة


عن أين سيف تتحدثين يا أختي الفاضلة ونحن نعيش في القرن الحادي والعشرين؟
ومتى لجأ المسلمون لحماية الإسلام بالسيف؟


> وطبعا هذا لا يحتاج الى كلام كثير أنظر ماذا يحدث لمسيحي الشرق
> وافهم لوحدك


مسيحيو الشرق لديهم حقوق أكثر من مسيحيو إسرائيل ومسملو بعض دول أوروبا وأمريكا الشمالية.


> وما أدراك أنت أن مصعب كذب الخبر هل قابلتة أو تحثت معة على الهاتف؟


لم أقابله أو أحادثه عى الهاتف ولكن أفراد عائلته والكثير من أصدقائه حادثوه على الهاتف.


> جريدة ونقلت الخبر هل نكذبها بدون أي دليل


نكذبها لأن الجريدة لا تملك أي دليل على خبرها باعتراف الصحفي الإسرائيلي نفسه في مقال الجمعة.
كما أن أهالي وأصدقاء مصعب كذبوا الخبر بعد اتصالهم به وهذا دليل واضح جدا.


> وأحتمال كذب الخبر هي 1% ألم تجد صحيفة هأرتس غير أبن حسن يوسف للحديث بأنة تنصر


من أين اتيت بان احتمال كذب الخبر 1%"؟ كيف استنتجتيها؟
أما لماذا لم تجد صحيفة هآرتس غير إبن حسن يوسف فلأنه يعيش على بعد آلاف الأميال عن أهله في أمريكا فبالتالي التأكد من صحة الخبر من عدمه صعب جدا.


> وهل تملك عائلتة تسجيل على لسانة ينفي فية الخبر للاسف كلام عائلتة بدون دليل


الصخفي الإسرائيلي أيضا لا يملك تسجيل بل إنه لم يقابله من الأساس باعترافه بنفسه. فمن الأجدر بالتصديق؟


> أيضا ما الذي يؤكد لنا انهم لا يكذبون


لأنهم لو كذبوا فسيتضح هذا مع مرور الوقت. أما الصحيفة العبرية فلا تملك دليل واحد على مقالها بل إنها معروفة بتلفيق الأخبار مثل خبر محمود عباس والذي كذبته الرئاسة الفلسطينية. أي أنها ليست ذات مصداقية من الأساس.


> طبعا لا ليس لديهم أي دليل


البينة على من إدعى والجريدة الإسرائيلية ل تملك أي دليل لا تسجيل ولا حتى مقابلة مباشرة. بينما أهل مصعب وأصدقاؤه إطمئنوا عليه تليفونيا.


> بل هو في الحقيقة صادق وكل ما ورد في المقال صادق من أول حرف لاخر حرف


لا يوجد دليل على هذا بل كل الأدلة والمؤشرات تدل على كذب المقال.


> ماذا نقول عن وكالات الانباء العربية الصادقة جدا جدا


من جاب سيرة وكالات الأنباء العربية أو قال أنها صادقة جدا جدا؟!
بالمناسبة وكالة معا العربية الفلسطينية المحسوبة على فتح كانت أول من نقل مقال هآرتس ثم قامت بإزالة الخبر ونشر نكذيب عائلة مصعب لأن مقال الصحيفة الإسرائيلية بلا أي دليل وملفق.


> على كل حال شكراً لصحيفة هأرتس
> 
> وللصحفي
> 
> ...


خبر فشنك.
سلام الله عليك.


----------



## Pro (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> آخر تعديل بواسطة bitar : اليوم في الساعة 02:45 pm.


ممكن أعرف ما الذي تم تعديله بالظبط في مداخلتي؟ ولماذا تم هذا التعديل؟


----------



## man4truth (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



pro قال:


> لا, ولكنهم إتصلوا به والكثير من أصدقائه اتصلوا به وقد أنكر هذا المقال بل وسخر منه.
> 
> وما الذي يؤكد أن الصحفي الإسرائيلي قابل مصعب من الأساس وقال له هذا الكلام؟
> الصخفي الإسرائيلي اعترف أنه لم يقابل مصعب! وهو ما يهدم المقال كله رأسا على عقب.
> ...



*طيب وانتى زعلانه ومولعه فى نفسك ليه
هو انسان فتح عنيه وعقله على المسيح
اقتنى الخلاص
عرف الحقيقه اللى انتى وامثالك بتخفوها عن عيونكم
هو ادرك طريق خلاصه وقدر يتخلص من سلطه الاسلام والجهل اللى انتى عايشه فيه
اسلام الارهاب والقتل والنكاح والجهاد والسيف 
ربنا يفتقدك برحمته*


----------



## Pro (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> طيب وانتى زعلانه ومولعه فى نفسك ليه


أولا أنا شاب.
ثانيا من قال إني زعلان ومولع في نفسي؟ أنا فقط أحاول توضيح الحقائق. الخبر يا عزيزتي غير صحيح.


> هو انسان فتح عنيه وعقله على المسيح
> اقتنى الخلاص


الأخت الفاضلة
ليس لدي أي مشكلة مع ديانة أي شخص. أنا مشكلتي هنا مع مصداقية الخبر نفسه.


> عرف الحقيقه اللى انتى وامثالك بتخفوها عن عيونكم


ولماذا نخفي الحقيقة عن عيوننا؟
ثم إن الحقيقة بالنسبة لي وللكثيرين تختلف عن الحقيقة بالنسبة لك.


> هو ادرك طريق خلاصه وقدر يتخلص من سلطه الاسلام والجهل اللى انتى عايشه فيه


أولا خبر أنه "ادرك طريق خلاصه" لا دليل عليه حتى الآن وكل الشواهد تكذب خبر تحوله.
ثانيا الإسلام والجهل نقيضان لا يجتمعان. فأول كلمة نزلت في القرآن الكريم هي إقرأ.


> اسلام الارهاب والقتل والنكاح والجهاد والسيف


بالنسبة للإرهاب والقتل فهناك مئات الآيات القرآنية التي تدعو لحرية الفكر والعقيدة. كما أن القتال في القرآن الكريم يأتي بمعني الدفاع عن النفس فقط.
"وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين" (البقرة 190)

بالنسبة للنكاح فالنكاح يعني الزواج في القرآن الكريم. فهل الزواج عيب؟ ولإن كنت تقصدين تعدد الزوجات فتعدد الزوجات في القرآن الكريم  مشروط بشروط صعبة جدا. كما ان من حق الزوجة أن تمنع زوجها من الزواج عليها.

بالنسبة للجهاد فالجهاد في القرآن الكريم هو جهاد نفسي روحاني.

بالنسبة للسيف فكلمة سيف لم بذكر ولو مرة واحدة في القرآن الكريم.


> ربنا يفتقدك برحمته


ربنا يفتقدنا برحمته جميعا.


----------



## BITAR (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



pro قال:


> ممكن أعرف ما الذي تم تعديله بالظبط في مداخلتي؟ ولماذا تم هذا التعديل؟


 هل ردك حدث فيه اى انفصال او تشتيت
او فقد تسلسله انت تعلم جيدا ما كتب وما تم حذفه لعدم مصداقيتة
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Maya (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*






*الصحفي الإسرائيلي آفي زخاروف (Avi Issacharoff ) محرر الشؤون العربية في صحيفة هآرتس وهو معروف لكل القراء في هآرتس بجرأة تقاريره وقربها من المشهد داخل قطاع غزة والضفة ، ولديه عشرات التقارير عن الاوضاع الداخلية والتطورات وحتى الحالة التعليمية وعن الفساد في السلطة وغيرها .....

آفي زخاروف وبعد الإعلان عن مقالته الأخيرة بشأن تحول مصعب يوسف إلى المسيحية  قامت القناة العاشرة في التلفزة الإسرائيلية باستضافته في أحد البرامج الحوارية بشأن الموضوع المثير الذي تضمنه مقاله ، وقال آفي أنه يعرف مصعب من قبل وقد التقى به قبل سفره بسنوات ولاحظ التناقض الكبير بينه كشخص وبين مكانته كابن أحد المحمديين المتدينين المنتمين لجماعة إسلامية متطرفة ، ولاحظ ميل مصعب نحو الغرب ، وأضاف آفي أنه تلقى اتصال هاتفي من مصعب من كاليفورنيا يخبره بأن لديه قصة هامة يريد أن يطلعه عليها ، فسافر إليه والتقى به وأجرى الحوار المنشور على صفحات هآرتس وتحدث مفصلاً عن اعتناقه المسيحية وكيف كانت بدايته ...

للتحقق من هذا الكلام يمكن العودة إلى القناة العاشرة والحصول على نسخة من المقابلة مع آفي زخاروف ، ولمن لا يستطيع ذلك فإن برنامج (جولة في الصحافة العبرية ) من تقديم ناصر اللحام والذي تبثه القناة الفضائية التابعة لفتح تحدث عن هذا الموضوع وهذه المقابلة تحديداً مع زخاروف وأبرز ما ورد فيها وعرض مقاطع منها مع الترجمة العربية ، وتم بث الحلقة مساء يوم السبت وإعادتها اليوم الأحد ولمن يريد التأكد يمكن العودة لهذه القناة والحصول على نسخة البرنامج أو الحوار ....

من لا يصدق هذا الكلام لا يمكن أن يحمل الجميع على تصديق أكاذيب ساقتها عائلة حسن يوسف تجنباً للعار والفضيحة خاصة وان حسن يوسف مغضوب عليه في القيادة العليا لحماس في غزة لأسباب ليست خافية لمن تابع تصريحاته حول ما جرى في غزة ، فكيف  إن جاء خبر عن ارتداد نجله وتحوله إلى المسيحية ...

نحن نقدر الصدمة الكبيرة لدى اتباع الشيطان وهم يرون صنمهم يتداعى وأكاذيب الرسول تبعه تنكشف وتنفضح ، وأتباعه يسارعون للتخلي عنه واعتناق دين الحق والخلاص ، لذلك لن نستغرب التقية (الكذب خير الفضائل) والتي يستترون خلفها كلما سحقوا ومحقوا وغمست رؤوسهم بالتراب ، فيعمدون إليها لإثبات أنم منتصرون وان الكافر ينسج الأكاذيب غيرة منهم ورغبة في إضلالهم وإبعادهم عن دين الحق ..

هذه المرة لم تحبكوها جيداً وهزمتم ، وتبقى حسرة حسن يوسف في السجن وهو يرى ابنه يعلن على الملئ أنه مسيحي يؤمن بيسوع ، لذلك مهما كذبتم فلتكذبوا فإن ذلك لن يغير من الحقيقة شيئاً ، ونحن هنا لسنا منتصرين لأن من يعتنق المسيحية هو من ينتصر وليس نحن ، وهو من يستفيد ويكسب الكثير وليس نحن ، وسيتساءل كما فعل جوزيف كيف كان يعيش في ذلك السجن المظلم  والحرية على بعد أمتار منه ؟ .....*


----------



## mase7ya (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

*pro *

*لا, ولكنهم إتصلوا به والكثير من أصدقائه اتصلوا به وقد أنكر هذا المقال بل وسخر منه.*
*----------------------------------------------*

*أقدر الصدمة التي أصابتك لكن أهدأ قليلاً وأحكم بعقلك * 
* أولاً ما أدراك أنهم أتصلوا بة وانة انكر المقال وسخر منة

ثانيا هذا الخبر صادق 100% وتأكدت من ذلك عن ما عرض تلفزيون فلسطين في حلقة 
جولة بين الصحف العبرية وتم الحديث عن هذا الموضوع وهو صادق أما المحطات الاخرى التي تبث من غزة مثلاً  لا تستطيع عرض الخبر خوفاً من الهجوم الاسلامي البربري  الذي سيتم أن فعلوا ذلك 

ثالثا :قالوا أن أسرة جوزيف طلبت من الاذاعات والصحف المحلية عدم أذاعة هذا الخبر والتعتيم علية وهذا ما ذكر في الحلقة ليلة السبت 

واعتقد أن اخباركم هي الكاذبة بخصوص من يهتدوا الى الدين الحنيف الاسلام ((حسب أدعائتكم))

فكم من قصص قرائناها وتأكدنا أنها من محض الخيال لا أكثر...*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

((( وتعرفون الحق ، والحق يحرركم )))  (يو 8 : 32)


----------



## Pro (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> هل ردك حدث فيه اى انفصال او تشتيت
> او فقد تسلسله انت تعلم جيدا ما كتب وما تم حذفه لعدم مصداقيتة
> سلام ونعمة


صدقني لا أعرف وإلا ما كنت سألتك!
سلام الله عز وجل عليك وعلى الجميع.


----------



## Pro (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> الصحفي الإسرائيلي آفي زخاروف (avi issacharoff ) محرر الشؤون العربية في صحيفة هآرتس وهو معروف لكل القراء في هآرتس بجرأة تقاريره وقربها من المشهد داخل قطاع غزة والضفة ، ولديه عشرات التقارير عن الاوضاع الداخلية والتطورات وحتى الحالة التعليمية وعن الفساد في السلطة وغيرها .....


وما علاقة هذا بالموضوع؟
هآرتس لها تاريخ معروف بالأخبار الكاذبة عما يحدث في الأراضي الفلسطينية.


> مكانته كابن أحد المحمديين المتدينين


لا يوجد شئ إسمه "محمديين". نحن لا نعبد بشر يا عزيزتي.


> آفي زخاروف وبعد الإعلان عن مقالته الأخيرة بشأن تحول مصعب يوسف إلى المسيحية قامت القناة العاشرة في التلفزة الإسرائيلية باستضافته في أحد البرامج الحوارية بشأن الموضوع المثير الذي تضمنه مقاله ، وقال آفي أنه يعرف مصعب من قبل وقد التقى به قبل سفره بسنوات ولاحظ التناقض الكبير بينه كشخص وبين مكانته كابن أحد المحمديين المتدينين المنتمين لجماعة إسلامية متطرفة ، ولاحظ ميل مصعب نحو الغرب ، وأضاف آفي أنه تلقى اتصال هاتفي من مصعب من كاليفورنيا يخبره بأن لديه قصة هامة يريد أن يطلعه عليها ، فسافر إليه والتقى به وأجرى الحوار المنشور على صفحات هآرتس وتحدث مفصلاً عن اعتناقه المسيحية وكيف كانت بدايته ...
> 
> للتحقق من هذا الكلام يمكن العودة إلى القناة العاشرة والحصول على نسخة من المقابلة مع آفي زخاروف ،


قالوا لآفي زخاروف أحلف قال جالك الفرج.
هل لديه تسجيل مثلا؟ ولماذا لا يخرج مصعب ويعترف بصحة ما قاله صديقه آفي؟


> من تقديم ناصر اللحام والذي تبثه القناة الفضائية التابعة لفتح تحدث عن هذا الموضوع وهذه المقابلة تحديداً مع زخاروف وأبرز ما ورد فيها وعرض مقاطع منها مع الترجمة العربية ، وتم بث الحلقة مساء يوم السبت وإعادتها اليوم الأحد ولمن يريد التأكد يمكن العودة لهذه القناة والحصول على نسخة البرنامج أو الحوار ....


من مصلحة القناة الفتحاوية إبراز هذا الخبر ضد حماس.
ثم إن كل ما فعلته القناة هو ترجمة بعض مقاطع برنامج القناة العاشرة الذي لا دليل على ما قاله أصلا.


> من لا يصدق هذا الكلام لا يمكن أن يحمل الجميع على تصديق أكاذيب ساقتها عائلة حسن يوسف تجنباً للعار والفضيحة خاصة


أنا لا أحمل أحد على تصديق ما قالته عائلة حسن يوسف والتي أسميتيها "أكاذيب" بدون دليل. أنت وأمثالك يا عزيزتي من يريدون تحميلنا تصديق أكاذيب الصحفي الإسرائيلي التي لا دليل عليها. لا تسجيل ولا يحزنون!


> خاصة وان حسن يوسف مغضوب عليه في القيادة العليا لحماس في غزة لأسباب ليست خافية لمن تابع تصريحاته حول ما جرى في غزة ، فكيف إن جاء خبر عن ارتداد نجله وتحوله إلى المسيحية ...


لو كان هذا صحيحا لاستغلت القيادة العليا لحماس في غزة هذا الخبر لتنفير الناس منه. لكنهم لم يفعلوا هذا لقربهم من الخدث ومعرفتهم أن الخبر فشنك.


> نحن نقدر الصدمة الكبيرة


لا صدمة ولا يحزنون. فلو كان الخبر صحيح من الأساس فهناك غيره الكثير ممن يدخل في دين الله سبحانه وتعالى.


> لدى اتباع الشيطان


شكرا على الشتائم لأنها تزيدني حسنات.


> وهم يرون صنمهم يتداعى


لا أعرف لما خطابك الحنجوري يفكرني بالحقبة الناصرية البائسة.


> وأكاذيب الرسول تبعه تنكشف وتنفضح ،


ما هي هذه "الأكاذيب"؟ منكم نستفيد!


> وأتباعه يسارعون للتخلي عنه واعتناق دين الحق والخلاص


لأ واضح.


> لذلك لن نستغرب التقية (الكذب خير الفضائل)


لا توجد تقية في الإسلام, ولكن في أديان أخرى.


> والتي يستترون خلفها كلما سحقوا ومحقوا وغمست رؤوسهم بالتراب ،


واضح أنك تعيشين في دنيا غير التي نعيش فيها.


> فيعمدون إليها لإثبات أنم منتصرون وان الكافر ينسج الأكاذيب غيرة منهم ورغبة في إضلالهم وإبعادهم عن دين الحق ..


البينة على من إدعى.
وأنت ادعيت بدون دليل. فلماذا كل هذا الغصب والشعارات الجوفاء الحنجورية؟


> هذه المرة لم تحبكوها جيداً وهزمتم ،


قصدك الصحفي الإسرائيلي هو الذي لم يحبكها جيدا وهزم. ويكفي أن مقاله الكاذب ملئ بالمتناقضات.


> وتبقى حسرة حسن يوسف في السجن وهو يرى ابنه يعلن على الملئ أنه مسيحي يؤمن بيسوع ،


كلام لا دليل عليه مبني على خبر فشنك.


> لذلك مهما كذبتم فلتكذبوا فإن ذلك لن يغير من الحقيقة شيئاً ،


صحيح. الكذب لن يغير من الحقيقة شيئا.
السؤال هو من الكاذب هنا؟


> ونحن هنا لسنا منتصرين لأن من يعتنق المسيحية هو من ينتصر وليس نحن ، وهو من يستفيد ويكسب الكثير وليس نحن ،


هذا كلام يقوله كل أتباع الديانات.


> وسيتساءل كما فعل جوزيف كيف كان يعيش في ذلك السجن المظلم والحرية على بعد أمتار منه ؟ .....


جوزيف من؟

سلام الله عز وجل عليك ورحمته وبركاته.


----------



## Pro (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> أقدر الصدمة التي أصابتك لكن أهدأ قليلاً وأحكم بعقلك


صدقيني يا أختي الفاضلة أنني لا أعاني من صدمة ولا يحزنونز لأنني مؤمن تمام بتعاليم الإسلام العظيمة التي تقوله "لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي" و"لكم دينكم ولي دين" و"من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر" إلخ هذه الآيات الكريمات.
ثم إن كان الخبر صحيح أساسا فهناك من يدخل في الإسلام. يعني الموضوع مش فارق كثير معي.
أنتم يا عزيزتي من وضعتم عقلكم جانيا في هذا الخبر وجعلتم العاطفة والشعارات الحنجورية تحكمكم.


> أولاً ما أدراك أنهم أتصلوا بة وانة انكر المقال وسخر منة


وما أدراك أن الصحفي الإسرائيلي سافر إلى أمريكا وقابل مصعب واعترف له؟
البينة يا عزيزتي على من ادعى. فهل يملك الصخفي الإسرائيلي أي دليل على ما قاله؟


> ثانيا هذا الخبر صادق 100% وتأكدت من ذلك عن ما عرض تلفزيون فلسطين في حلقة
> جولة بين الصحف العبرية وتم الحديث عن هذا الموضوع وهو صادق


ما عرضه تلفزيون فلسطين كان عبارة عن ترجمة للبرنامج الإسرائيلي الذي ظهر فيه الصحفي, لا أكثر ولا أقل. فمن أين عرفت أنه صادق؟


> أما المحطات الاخرى التي تبث من غزة مثلاً لا تستطيع عرض الخبر خوفاً من الهجوم الاسلامي البربري الذي سيتم أن فعلوا ذلك


لا علاقة بين هذا وذاك. فالهجوم الإسلامي "البربري" كان سيتم سواء تم البث من الضفة أو غزة.


> ثالثا :قالوا أن أسرة جوزيف طلبت من الاذاعات والصحف المحلية عدم أذاعة هذا الخبر والتعتيم علية وهذا ما ذكر في الحلقة ليلة السبت


من ذكره وأين الدليل؟


> واعتقد أن اخباركم هي الكاذبة بخصوص من يهتدوا الى الدين الحنيف الاسلام ((حسب أدعائتكم))
> 
> فكم من قصص قرائناها وتأكدنا أنها من محض الخيال لا أكثر...


نفس الأمر يا عزيزتي ينطبق على مدعي التنصر. هناك قصص خيالية كثيرة لهم. 

نحن إذن أمام صحفي ليس لديه أي دليل على ما قاله.
مقاله ملئ بالتناقضات. فهو يقول أن مصعب "تنصر" عندما كان في رام الله ولكن يعلن الآن لصديقه الإسرائيلي عن هذه القصة بعد سفره لأمريكا بسنوات؟ صح النوم!

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## Pro (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

معلش سؤال خارج الموضوع. كيف أستطيع فتح موضوع جديد؟

شكرا مقدما.


----------



## Maya (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



> *سلام الله عز وجل عليك ورحمته وبركاته*



*سلام الشيطان سبحانه وتعالى على من اتبع الهدى ومن لم يتبعها ومن ما يزال على طريق اتباعها ومن ما يزال ينكح ما ملكت إيمانه حتى يتبعها ...*



> *جوزيف من؟*



*جوزيف من ؟ .... جوزيف من ؟ هو أنتا ما تدراشي ؟ 

كرامة لداجن عيوشة قل لهم : هو أنتا ما تدراشي من هو جوزيف ؟

ويأتي نكيح يملئ الدنيا صراخاً ويتحفك بنظريات وتحليلات تخشى أكثر العقول عبقرية من الوصول إليها ويتهم الناس والصحافة بالكذب ويعلق على خبر من زاوية عالم فطحل ، ثم يقول لك أخيراً من هو جوزيف ؟

وكأن ذاك النكيح يعيش في غير حارة ولا يعرف عما يتكلم ، وواضح أنه لم يقرأ المقال والخبر من الأساس وبالعربية  فكيف ننتظر أن يقرأ مقالة هآرتس بالإنجليزية  ويتابع مقابلة زخاروف بالعبرية ...

كالعادة قادم ليفند أكاذيب النصارى الملاعين والعياذ باللات والذين يسعون لإضلال أتباع دين الحق الذين نكحوا وانتكحوا ولاطوا ببعضهم بعضاً ، فالنصارى الملاعين الصليبيين وحلفائهم اليهود الصهاينة والزمرة الأشد خبثاً ومكراً منهم وهي المسيحيين الصهاينة  يسعون لاختلاق الأخبار الكاذبة والدعوة لمتابعة صحيفة صهيونية والعياذ باللات  ليضلوا الذين نكحوا واللوتي نكحن وينشروا أخبار عن تخلي مظلم عن الإظلام والعياذ باللات وهل هناك أصعب من الردة ؟ فمن يبدل دينه فاقتلوه فهل هناك أصعب من وجود مرتد دون أن يقتل ؟ إنها واللات لمن علامات الساعة فلتصغوا يا جماعة للحجر والشجر ولتسمعوا ما يقولونه هذه الأيام ...

فهل هناك أكثر قسوة من خبر خروج إنسان من ظلمة الإظلام إلى نور المسيحية على مسامع خير أمة أخرجت للناس ؟

فالحل هو مهاجمة النصارى واليهود وممارسة التقية والاعتماد على كلام أهل الإظلام ومقالتهم وصحفهم الصادقة مليار بالمئة وترديد ما تقول حتى قبل أن نقرأ ما يقوله اليهود والنصارى ، فالنصراني كاذب مهما قال أما المظلم فهو قمة الصدق وأكبر دليل قصة إظلام كنيسة بالكامل بعد أن حدثها أحد النكيحين عن مفاتيح الجنة فنطقت كل الكنيسة بالشهادة وهي من اكثر قصص الإظلام شعبية لدى الإرهابيين والتي يرونها مقدسة دون أن يتم ذكر اسم  الكنيسة أو مكانها أو اسم الصحفي الذي نقل الخبر  ، فكيف بخبر نصراني يهودي يأتيك من صحيفة محددة وكاتب محدد وتاريخ وزمان ومكان فهو لا شك اختلاق ولا مكان له من عالم الحقيقة ، اللاتم نجينا من كذب اللذين ضلوا والمغضوب عليهم ..

لكن لن نلوم المسوخ النكيحة إن كانت لا تصدق مقالة هآرتس فهي لم تقرأها حتى فهؤلاء القوم شعوب لا تقرأ وإن قرأت لا تفهم والدليل : جوزيف من ؟*



> *قالوا لآفي زخاروف أحلف قال جالك الفرج.
> هل لديه تسجيل مثلا؟ ولماذا لا يخرج مصعب ويعترف بصحة ما قاله صديقه آفي؟*



*قالوا لحمادة انكح فقال وداعاً فرج عيوشة فنكح الطفلة والطفل والبهيمة وحتى الشجر والحجر وقال لبيك يا إبليس

ويسألونك هل لديه تسجيل ؟ 

هو أنتا ما تدراشي ؟ فقد كان آفي زخاروف يكتب بالريشة على قطعة جلد الحوار مع مصعب يوسف ولما غفا زخاروف للحظة جاء الداجن من متجر كناتكي القريب وأكل المقابلة والعياذ باللات ، فاضطرت فرق الإسعاف الأمريكية الصليبية التي اعتنقت الإظلام إلى سقاية الداجن محلول من بول البعير وعصارة أجنحة الذباب وبعض من براز اليعافير كي تتقيئ ما ابتلعته من الآيات البيان لكن للأسف فإن قطعة الجلد وما عليها من كتابة لم تعد تصلح  فاضطر زخاروف آسفاً لإخراج جهاز التسجيل الرقمي الذي سجل عليه المقابلة كاملة ، فكيف يتخيل إنسان عاقل أن صحفي معروف ومشهور يجري مقابلة دون جهاز تسجيل ? ، ودون دليل يستند عليه رئيس التحرير كي ينشر المقالة، وكيف يحفظ المعلومات والمعطيات بهذه الدقة والتفاصيل والأسماء والعناوين والتواريخ الواردة في المقال إن لم يكن  قد فرغ شريط المقابلة المسجل وينقله كتابة على الصحيفة والموقع الإلكتروني  ، فنحن نتحدث عن صحيفة محترمة وليس عن كرآن يضم هلوسات وخرافات وزبالة أشكال وألوان، أما تسجيل المقابلة فهو موجود مع الصحفي وتحدث عنه في المقابلة التلفزيونية ومن يريده فليلجأ إلى الصحفي نفسه ويطلبه منه أو يطلب تفاصيل أكثر عبر بريده الإلكتروني من خلال موقع هآرتس  ..... 

أما لماذا لم يخرج مصعب ويعترف بصحة ما قاله زخاروف ؟ فالسؤال هو لماذا لم يخرج مصعب وينفى ما قاله ويؤكد أن مظلم يعتنق الإظلام وباق على دين الإظلام إلى يوم الدين وأن كل ما ورد في مقالة هآرتس هي مؤامرة صهيونية إمبريالية لتشويه سمعة حماس والإظلام ؟

فعندما يخرج مصعب لينفي ذلك دعنا نجيب عن سؤال بديهي عن قضية تأكيده للمقالة فبحث صغير على الإنترنت سنجد مئات آلاف الصفحات من مواقع ومدونات تتحدث عن الموضوع وتنقل الخبر إضافة إلى وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة في أميريكا والعالم والتي نقلت الخبر فهل يحتاج مصعب لشهادة عن مسيحيته وخلاصه أكثر من ذلك ؟ *



> *وما علاقة هذا بالموضوع؟
> هآرتس لها تاريخ معروف بالأخبار الكاذبة عما يحدث في الأراضي الفلسطينية.*



*هآرتس أكثر مصداقية من كل ما أوجدته العروبة والعربان من وسائل إعلام وإظلام وتاريخها حافل بأخبار مصداقية سعت فتح وحماس وبقية العصابات لإخفاءها أو تزييفها كل حسب مصلحته ....*



> *لا يوجد شئ إسمه "محمديين". نحن لا نعبد بشر يا عزيزتي.*



*بالتأكيد ليس ببشر من يفاخذ ويغتصب طفلة لم تبلغ العاشرة ويشق عجوز بين بعيرين لأنها هجته ببعض الكلمات ويقتل أماً وهي ترضع صغيرها ، فهذا ليس ببشر بكل تأكيد وقد أجاد المحمدي بوصفه بكون ذاك الشيء ليس ببشر..... *


----------



## Maya (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

*ننصح المحمدي إياه و أخوته في الإرهاب الذين يصدقون تخريفات وأكاذيب عائلة حسن يوسف ونفيها لاعتناق مصعب ابنها للمسيحية وزعمهم اتصالهم بهم وتأكيده أنه مسلم ، فجاءوا إلى المنتديات المسيحية  لينقلوا لنا هذا الأكاذيب وليشككوا بمقالة هآرتس ،  لهؤلاء ننصحهم بالنقر على الرابط التالي :

سؤال جريء : مصعب يوسف يعتنق المسيحية ​

ولعائلة حسن يوسف وللإرهابيين في عصابة حماس ننصحهم بأن يسعوا جاهدين ليتابعوا الحلقة القادمة من " سؤال جريء " على قناة الحياة إن كانت مثل هكذا قناة تدخل منازلهم ، وليشاهدوا مصعب (جوزيف) بشحمه ولحمه وهو يعلن أمام الملايين أنه انتقل إلى المسيحية وارتد عن الإسلام وليسمعوا ابن قيادي في حماس يبدي إعجابه بدولة إسرائيل...

ليس اهتمامنا بالموضوع نظراً لأهمية انتقال شخص إلى المسيحية ، أو أن هناك صراع من دينه أصدق ومن ينتقل إليه أكثر ، إنما بسبب قيام مزابل الإرهاب وغلمانها المخلدون بمحاولة نشر أكاذيب حول مصداقية مقالة - آفي زخاروف -  في واحدة من أكثر الصحف مصداقية في العالم (هآرتس ) التي نشرت مقالة مفصلة وشاملة لمقابلة زخاروف مع جوزيف حسن يوسف ...

ولينتظر الجميع هذا الحلقة وليكن المحمدي واثقاً أن تقيته لم تعد تفيده فنور المسيح أقوى منها بكثير ....

نصيحة أخيرة يا محمديين لا تكذبوا مرة أخرى كي لا تطلعوا بوجوه سوداء وتفضحوا أنفسكم أمام الجميع ويظهر كذبكم ....*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



Pro قال:


> أختي الفاضلة.
> صعب.



الاخ العزيز Pro و كل مسلم..انتظروا حلقة سؤال جريء هذا الاسبوع 14/8..فهو مستضاف في هذه الحلقة..و سيتكلم عن اختباره :t30:

في هذا الرابط راح تكون الحلقة
http://www.islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode77/tabid/1055/Default.aspx

الموقع الرئيسي راح تعرض الحلقة 
http://www.islamexplained.com

سلام المسيح​


----------



## sweetly heart (12 أغسطس 2008)

> الاخ العزيز pro و كل مسلم..انتظروا حلقة سؤال جريء هذا الاسبوع 14/8..فهو مستضاف في هذه الحلقة..و سيتكلم عن اختباره



صدقينى على الفاضى بدون نتيجة حتى لو اتكلم شخصيا مع جوزيف مستحيل يصدق
 هدا مش موجود على ارض الواقع مسجون فى احلام خرافية وهمية ولا يرى النور ابدا ولا يعرف شيئا عن الواقع 
هدا احد ضحايا مرض نفسى متطور وخطير جدا بعيش فى سجن ظلامى بعيد عن البيئة والواقع لانه فى سجن استسلامى ظلامى و هوا ممكن يصدق الاشياء قبل ما يسمعها ولا يعرفها مهما كانت خرافية لانه لا يوجد عقل او تفكير يمنع هيك خرافات واكاذيب ( لا تسالوا عن اشياء ان تبدا لكم تسؤكم ) ممنوع استخدام العقل يجب ان تستسلم بكل جوارحك وبالعقل للمجهول طبعا ان تستسلم لتكون مسلم وممكن يكذب اشياء وهوا شايفها بعيونه يعنى استعمال العقل ليس من اختصاصه فهو استسلم وتجرد من انسانيته ليشبه حيوانات لها وظيفة معينة او الات لاستخدام معين من قبل الشيطان و التفكير مش مسموح الهم فقط لابليس هو من يفكر ويرسم وهم ينفذون 
وهوا ممكن يصدق قصص خرافية على الاخر مليانة منتدياتهم ومواقعهم زى هيك 



> ولعائلة حسن يوسف وللإرهابيين في عصابة حماس ننصحهم بأن يسعوا جاهدين ليتابعوا الحلقة القادمة من " سؤال جريء " على قناة الحياة إن كانت مثل هكذا قناة تدخل منازلهم


بشكر الرب من اجل انو هاى المرة ما كان فيه تعميم و استغلال للقومية فى الموضوع لانو الصراع فى العالم هو بين محبة الله ورغبة الشيطان بين الخير والشر فقط والجميع يدعى انه يقف فى الاتجاه الصحيح الى جانب الخير واحيانا بالجهل والتركيز الذاتي لا يعلم الانسان انه يقف بالجانب الخطا 



> ، وليشاهدوا مصعب (جوزيف) بشحمه ولحمه وهو يعلن أمام الملايين أنه انتقل إلى المسيحية وارتد عن الإسلام وليسمعوا ابن قيادي في حماس يبدي إعجابه بدولة إسرائيل...


اكيد موقف جوزيف بيختلف كليا عن موقف اى ظلامى جاهل يطمح انو يركب جرافة ويضرب الناس فى طريقه ذنبهم انهم فى المكان والتوقيت الخطا يحكم عليهم بالاعدام لكى يكافى بالحور العين ولاشباع الرغبات الحيوانية هذا فرق واضح بين محبة الله التى قبلها جوزيف وبين الظلاميين


----------



## sweetly heart (16 أغسطس 2008)

البناء المغشوش المبنى على الاكاذيب ياخذ وقت و يسقط فى النهاية كذلك ادعاعات Pro لم يعد موجودا اختفى من الموضوع كذلك الاسلام ياخد بعض الوقت ويختفى فى النهاية 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBQI...rabic/index.php?maa=ReadStory&ChannelID=39543


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (16 أغسطس 2008)

*10/10*



> *ننصح المحمدي إياه و أخوته في الإرهاب الذين يصدقون تخريفات وأكاذيب عائلة حسن يوسف ونفيها لاعتناق مصعب ابنها للمسيحية وزعمهم اتصالهم بهم وتأكيده أنه مسلم ، فجاءوا إلى المنتديات المسيحية لينقلوا لنا هذا الأكاذيب وليشككوا بمقالة هآرتس ، لهؤلاء ننصحهم بالنقر على الرابط التالي :
> 
> **سؤال جريء : مصعب يوسف يعتنق المسيحية *​*
> 
> ...


:010104~171:


----------



## man4truth (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

افتكر ان بعد الحلقه مفيش محمدى يقدر يرفع صوته بكلمه
اه يا محمديين يا فشارين ما فالحينش الا فى الكلام


----------



## mase7ya (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

*كالعادة عائلتة المسلمة اصبحت تبرر موقفها بعد الصدمة التي لاحقت بهم وبعد ان ظهر كذبهم للعالم أجمع*


*عائلة أحد أبرز قيادات حماس في الضفة تعيش صدمة بعد اعتناق أحد أبنائها «المسيحية»* 

*ربما يحتاج *** وقتا أطول، ليصدقوا أن حمساويا سابقا أصبح فجأة، يدين بالمسيحية، ويبشر بدينه الجديد ويهاجم السابق. وتثير قصة اعتناق نجل القيادي البارز في حركة حماس، حسن يوسف، للدين المسيحي، جدلا كبيرا في الضفة الغربية، وتسبب حرجا اكبر، لعائلة القيادي الحمساوي، ومناصري الحركة. ويكاد لا يصدق  أن مصعب حسن يوسف الذي ينتمي لعائلة متشددة، وأب يعتبر من قادة حماس الأوائل ومؤسسيها، في الضفة، ارتد عن الإسلام. ومعروف ان حركة حماس تبدي اهتماما شديدا في تربية أبنائها وأبناء قادتها وكوادرها منذ الطفولة. وبالعادة تتحول الأسرة التي يقودها حمساوي الى عائلة تناصر حماس بأكملها. وحتى مصعب الذي غير اسمه الى يوسف كان ينتمي لحماس وقد سجن نتيجة ذلك.

ونقلت صحيفة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية عن شقيقه صهيب قوله" أن عائلته تعيش تحت ضغط المجتمع المسلم في رام الله الذي لم يتعود ولا يتقبل ارتداد مسلم عن دينه، فكيف إذا كان ينتمي لعائلة حمساوية. وقال صهيب «نحن مصدومون اكثر من الجميع». وتابع «نحن نعاني من ضغط المجتمع ونعاني من ضغوط من العائلة أيضا.. أنت تعرف موقف المجتمع من هكذا قضايا.. هناك اسئلة متكررة حول لماذا ذلك، والاتصالات أتعبتنا.. نحتسب هذه الضغوط عند الله». ورغم حالة الذهول التي تعيشها العائلة، الا انها قررت ألا تتخلى عن ابنها الموجود حاليا في الولايات المتحدة. وقال صهيب «لا نريد ان نتخلى عنه أبدا»، وأضاف «هو الآن ارتد عن الدين، ونحن لا نريد ان نتخلى عنه، وواجبنا الشرعي ان نقف معه وندعو ان يرده الله الى الإسلام» وتبذل عائلة يوسف جهودا مضاعفة في اقناع مصعب بالعودة الى الاسلام".
وقال صهيب «أحضرنا له رجال دين من رام الله وجنين لديهم خبرة كافية بالدين المسيحي، وعقدوا معه عبر الانترنت، عدة جلسات كانت تستمر احيانا 3 ساعات». ويؤكد صهيب «سنواصل معه.. علاقتنا به طيبه ونجادله في الدين». وأضاف «ندعو له ان لا يدخل النار وإن شاء الله يرجع للإسلام». وتابع «ايام الرسول ارتد صحابة كانوا مبشرين بالجنة ومن ثم عادوا، ومهمتنا ان نرد اخينا الى الدين، ولن نتخلى عنه». ويتضح من حديث صهيب ان والده القيادي في حماس، حسن يوسف، اصيب بصدمة شديدة داخل سجنه، وقال «الوالد صدم صدمة قوية وشديدة وحالته صعبه، وقد ابلغنا بأن لا نخسر مصعب وندعوه الى الاسلام وان يعود عن فكرته».
وغادر مصعب الى الولايات المتحدة قبل عام ونصف، بهدف زيارة شقيقته وعمه، والبحث عن عمل، لكنه ما زال عاطلا. ويقول مصعب لأشقائه، انه لولا الكنيسة وصديق مسيحي له لأصبح مشردا. وينفي صهيب ان يكون شقيقه قد اعتنق المسيحية اثناء وجوده في رام الله. وأضاف «لغاية سفره كان يصلي لكنه كان يعمل على دراسات مقارنه بين الاسلام والمسيحية.. كان عنده انجيل وقرأه، وسأل داعية إسلامي في رام الله عن بعض الاستفسارات ولم يجبه عن جميع الأسئلة».



ويحمل مصعب شهادة بكالوريوس في الجغرافيا والتاريخ من جامعة القدس المفتوحة في رام الله، ويشارك الآن في الدروس والصلوات في الكنيسة في كاليفورينا، على الأقل مرة في الأسبوع. وقال صهيب «سنواصل معه وسنظل ندعو له بالهداية كي لا يدخل النار».*


----------



## امجد بغدادي (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

غريب وعجيب امر هذا  الموضوع , يعني مالمشكلة اذا تحول مسلم الى مسيحي ؟ لماذا يحزن المسلمين عندما يتحول شخص الى مسيحي  ؟ بينما نرى ان المسلمين لايحزنون عندما يتحول المسلم الى ملحد او شيوعي او لاديني ؟!

انا شاهدت كثير مسلمين تحلوا الى مسيحيين خصوصا بالغرب وشاهدت ايضا اوربيين من البشرة البيضاء اصبحوا مسلمين , وكنت صراحة مندهش جدا من هذه التحولات , انا ارجع هذه الامور الى ضروف نفسية يمر بها الشخص تجعله يتحول الى هذا الدين او ذاك وهو نوع من الهروب , مرة دعيت الى فطور وكان يجلس الى جانبي استاذ جامعي امريكي تحول من الديانة البروتستانية الى الاسلامية , كان الرجل الاشقر يجلس بجانبي على مائدة الفطور الرمضاني وانا كنت مدعوا رغم انهم يعرفوني باني علماني ولاديني , المهم سالت الرجل الاشقر مالذي اعجبك بالاسلام  حتى تصبح مسلما فاجأني برده قال الدين الاسلامي دين قوي ويعطيك شعور  بالقوة (power ) وقال ان الدين المسيحي ضعيف وسوف يضمحل بمرور  الوقت  , انا قلت له كن عمليا فالدين الاسلامي ليس له مستقبل في امريكا وكندا وقلت له ان بعض العوائل المسلمة اختصرت الموضوع وابتعدوا عن الدين الاسلامي المتعصب وقسم منهم تحول الى مسيحي , كان لدينا  حديث طويل طلب فيه رايي عن افضل الاديان فقلت له انا لا اؤمن بالاديان لكن احترم الديانة البوذية جدا فهي فعلا تدعو للتسامح وتاريخها كله سلام  عكس الاديان  التي ولدت في بلاد مابين النهرين التي كان الدم والتضحية عنوانها الاكبر  ومنها ولدت اليهودية والمسيحية والاسلامية ..


----------



## Maya (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

*سبق وقلت يا أبناء الظلمة أنكم مهما استخدمتم التقية والكذب والنفاق لتتستروا على  أحد أخوانكم الذي ارتد عن الإسلام فلن يفيدكم بشيء ، فقد سقط القناع عن القناع عن القناع وظهرت حقيقة عائلة حسن يوسف بأنها كاذبة منافقة رخيصة أمام حديث ابنها مصعب واختباره الذي رواه أمام الملايين  واتصاله الهاتفي المباشر مع برنامج سؤال جريء ...

وكي لا يقول أحد أنه تم فبركة الاتصال الهاتفي فقد تم تسجيل المقابلة والاختبار تلفزيونياً وعرضت بشكل مقاطع خلال البرنامج  ثم جرى الاتصال الهاتفي المباشر مع جوزيف ونوع من الحوار بينه وبين المتصلين ، ويمكن لمن تابع الحلقة ويعرف مصعب جيداً من حيث الشكل أن يقول لنا هل هو نفسه أم أنه شخص آخر  ...

وبعد هذا نريد أن يخرج محمدي واحد  ويتحدث عن قضية مصعب ويتحدث في موضوع اعتناقه للمسيحية  ولا يدخل في متاهات الأكاذيب عن النصارى الذين أسلموا والحمد للات  أو قصص القسيسين والكنائس التي أسلمت لمجرد زبالة نطق بها أحد المجانين بصدور ومؤخرات حور العين ، تعالوا ناقشوا تحديداً  في مصداقية  قضية مصعب حسن يوسف أو جوزيف وناقشوا كيف ظهر كذبكم ونفاقكم أمام الجميع أنتم ووسائل إعلام حماس ومواقعها الإلكترونية والصحافة المحمدية وقنوات السفالات الشيطانية على رأسها قناة الحظيرة ، نريد أن نسمع قصتكم من جديد ونقارنها بما قاله جوزيف .....

في سجنه حسن يوسف انهار وبدأ بالبكاء حينما سمع بان ابنه اعتنق المسيحية كما قال جوزيف في الحلقة ، لذلك نحن نعذر كل محمدي أصبح مسعوراً حينما سمع الخبر فالصدمة كبيرة جداً ، فالمحمدي اعتاد نسج القصص عن إسلام النصارى وهي تملئ المنتديات ومواقع الشيطان على الإنرتنيت أما الآن فيأتي مسلم من حركة حماس الأصولية المتطرفة وكان يصلي الفجر جماعة في المسجد حينما كان في 6 من عمره وأبوه شخص متزمت متطرف وبعد كل ذلك يصبح مسيحياً ، وطبعاً الفرق أن هذه القصة هي حقيقية وفيها وقائع وتواريخ وأسماء محدد وليست أكاذيب وفبركات ونسج خيال مريض من أشخاص تمزقهم عقد النقص والدونية ....

هذا درس لمن يفكر أن يشكك في مصداقية هآرتس مرة أخرى ويقول أنها صحيفة تنشر قصص مفبركة ولها ماضي طويل في الفبركة والاختلاق فلعل قصة جوزيف يوسف تكون درساً لأتباع الظلمة قبل أن يفكروا أن يتطاولوا على صحيفة عريقة مثل هآرتس ..

نعيد  ونقول نحن والمسيحية لم نكسب شيئاً بدخول مصعب إليها إنما مصعب نفسه هو من ربح وهو من يجب أن يفرح بخلاص نفسه وحريته من سجن الشيطان وتداركه لذاته قبل أن يسقط في الهاوية ...

مصعب لم يتحدث عن إسرائيل وموقفه الشخصي منها لأنه كان يتحدث على قناة الحياة المعروفة بتوجهها نحو العرب وأي ذكر لإسرائيل في الموضوع سيثير رد فعل لدى هؤلاء ويؤثر على أهداف قناة الحياة لذلك كان يتحدث عما اسماه احتلال وسجون وكان ذلك واضح أنه تنسيق مع القناة ، لكن يمكن العودة إلى صحيفة هآرتس لمشاهدة ما قله جوزيف عن إسرائيل وما توجه به من تحذير لليهود ... 

العنوان الإلكتروني لجوزيف يوسف لمن يريد مراسلته والحديث إليه ودعمه أو إرسال صلاة فهو على الهوتميل :masabhassan  

لم أستطع كتابة العنوان بالطريقة التقليدية لأن هذا المنتدى يمنع تقنياً كتابة عناوين إلكترونية وأي عنوان إلكتروني يظهر مشفر (علامات نجمة ) مكان اسم الموقع أو عناوين البريد المجاني المعروفة كالهوتميل وياهو .....*


----------



## طيور الجنة (21 أغسطس 2008)

مممممممممممم
انا فلسطينية مسلمة و الغريب اني لم اسمع بهذا الموضوع ..

ازا التحقيق صحيح و ظهر على القنوات الفضائية متل ما بتحكو..... ازا ممكن فيديو ؟؟


----------



## فادي البغدادي (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



طيور الجنة قال:


> مممممممممممم
> انا فلسطينية مسلمة و الغريب اني لم اسمع بهذا الموضوع ..
> 
> ازا التحقيق صحيح و ظهر على القنوات الفضائية متل ما بتحكو..... ازا ممكن فيديو ؟؟



أختي العزيزة طيور الجنة .. يمكنك مشاهدة الحلقة كاملة ً من خلال هذا الرابط 
http://www.islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode77/tabid/1055/Default.aspx


----------



## nifaragallah (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*

هنيئا لك جوزيف بنعمة النور الحقيقى نور ملك الملوك ورب الارباب يسوع المسيح


----------



## طيور الجنة (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



فادي البغدادي قال:


> أختي العزيزة طيور الجنة .. يمكنك مشاهدة الحلقة كاملة ً من خلال هذا الرابط
> http://www.islamexplained.com/daringquestionepisode77/tabid/1055/default.aspx




بقيت ساعتين وانا استنا ما طلع شي بالفيديو شو المشكلة؟؟


----------



## فادي البغدادي (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



طيور الجنة قال:


> بقيت ساعتين وانا استنا ما طلع شي بالفيديو شو المشكلة؟؟



اختي العزيزة طيور الجنة .. خبريني شو طلع عندك لمّا فتحتِ الرابط ؟ 
المفروض يضهر عندك نافذتين الاولى (الى الاعلى) مكتوب داخلها "سؤال جرئ ؟" والى جانبها عبارة : لقاء خاص مع مصعب حسن يوسف ابن القيادي في حماس ... و النافذة الثانية (الى الاسفل) في داخلها صورة لمصعب و الى جانبها عبارة: اللقاء الكامل مع الأخ مصعب حسن يوسف .. و للمشاهدة يجب النقر على (play) الموجودة الى اقصى يمين هاتين النافذتين.
حاولِ مرة ثانية ... 
الفيديو يفتح بكل سهولة , و درجة وضوح صورة و نقاوة عالية


----------



## طيور الجنة (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: نجل القيادى فى حماس حسن يوسف يتحول الى المسيحية وبصف الاسلام بانه عبارة عن كذبة كبيرة*



فادي البغدادي قال:


> اختي العزيزة طيور الجنة .. خبريني شو طلع عندك لمّا فتحتِ الرابط ؟
> المفروض يضهر عندك نافذتين الاولى (الى الاعلى) مكتوب داخلها "سؤال جرئ ؟" والى جانبها عبارة : لقاء خاص مع مصعب حسن يوسف ابن القيادي في حماس ... و النافذة الثانية (الى الاسفل) في داخلها صورة لمصعب و الى جانبها عبارة: اللقاء الكامل مع الأخ مصعب حسن يوسف .. و للمشاهدة يجب النقر على (play) الموجودة الى اقصى يمين هاتين النافذتين.
> حاولِ مرة ثانية ...
> الفيديو يفتح بكل سهولة , و درجة وضوح صورة و نقاوة عالية



اخي انا مشيت على الخطوات الي حضرتك كتبتها.. بس يمكن النت بطيء عندي ):


شكرا


----------

